# Hello mousers! Semi new to the forum!



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello everyone!

This is going to sound like your typical therpy session start, all introductions do lol

I'm Sam, ex Seawatch stud partner who has gone back into showing under her own name. My previous stud name was Hampshire mousery. I live in Weston super mare now so i will not be going back to that stud name, i will show under my own name until a name comes to me and i think yes this is it this is what i want to be known as.

I work in Weston super mare as a taxi driver and use every single penny i earn on my mice, going to shows buying new tanks etc. As i have just parted with Seawatch getting the new shed together has been a long and slow and very painful process. Now finally all the walls are up the flooring has gone done today, and all that needs doing now is the ventilation and make a opening and closing window... Has anyone see the price of the plastic they use for shed windows!! my god what a shock that was! It will be going up tomorrow and then my children will finally have there own shed to play in.

I have been showing now for 3 years in september and i do hope to be put onto the judging pannel, a few people in the fancy have said they are going to put me foward at the next AGM. Exciting!! heehee

As what what i breed, i have and will always stick with what i first started with and that is the Pink eyed white, my love for them has never wavered and never will they are the true mouse and held so dearly to me. My white line is also a Silver line and i have satins of both, i have cham's too and as soon as the shed is up and running and i know how much room i have i would like to take on both a tan and a marked as to which yet i am unsure but only time will tell.

Ok enough of my waffling i will go and read some pages on the forum, i now work nights and have nothing to do during the days apart from play with the mice so i will prob be on here a lot i think... As long as i remember to save it to my fav's unlike last time i forget.

Samantha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

hello

good luck with the shed, i know what you mean about the price of plexiglass. I used a company on ebay that supply acrylic not as strong as the trade name plexi glass, but does the job


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Sam! Welcome to the forum, it's nice to see you on here 

Will I see you at Honley?

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha ha
Hiya Sam


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome  
I think I met you (albeit very briefly) at the South West Mouse Show when I came to collect some mice from Seawatch. Good luck in getting your new Stud up and running and with the Judging, Hope you get onto the panel !


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome back sam  
hope ur keepin ur argentes too, u didnt mention them x btw i spoke to dave bout the agoutis x


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I got a message from dave saying some girl called leigh called talking about hairy arsed builders lol oh my god i laughed til i cried when i got that message.

I have asked Phil for a trio of argentes, yes. But i will only give it a go as Heather is doing so well and i cant let her beat me on everything can i.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

lol yeah was on the phone to me for an hour  he was really helpful x he asked me to c if ud be able to grab some mice off him for me but i knew u were trying to sort ur shed etc x
whyd he ring u to moan bout me  lol x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

and also hope heather doesnt see last bit


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

No he didnt call just a text, all humous so dont worry no complaining about you. I can collect mice for you thats no problem what so ever.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks hun thatd be very helpful  x


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

This is why i choose the username The secret garden....

As you can see its tucked away from the world with the stone walls and protected from the winds from other houses.

I have been out enjoying the sun with a cup of tea while doing the shed up, i'll go post some pics of my shed somewhere in a min... its not finished yet tho but never mind.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

lovely garden area


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Allo trouble!  Hey, i'm allowed a turn at winning too!  Nice garden - like what you've done with the little plants - will come and see you soon x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! I agree that show PEWs are the ultimate mouse. I started out not liking them but over the years they have wiggled their way into my heart (that sounds much more painful than it is).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It can't be that bad, Jack as I'm pretty sure you wear yout heart on your sleeve.


----------

